# Has anyone heard from MattWalt



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I sent him. PM, but haven’t heard from him. I just figured he is busy, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

He postedon the competition forum a few minutes ago.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you grandpa grumpy


----------

